

Axact, Fake Diploma Company, Threatens Pakistani Bloggers - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/19/world/asia/axact-fake-diploma-company-threatens-pakistani-bloggers-who-laugh-at-its-expense.html

======
paulhauggis
"Rather unprecedented that an online outlet @paktea is charged with defamation
while it is only presenting reactions on twitter! #bullying"

While I don't agree with the lawsuit, this is not 'bullying'. Especially if
you look at the reactions to the lawsuit, THAT is bullying.

I'm really tired of this mentality that to end cyber-bullying, you not only
cyber-bully twice as hard, but try to rationalize that it's somehow the
morally correct response.

The same thing has happened with the whole Gamergate fiasco.

